# Finally filled up my Humidor!



## EODguy (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the Man O' War Ruinations!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

EODguy said:


> Love the Man O' War Ruinations!


Very nice brother! Still not had the Ruinations as of yet, but if they are as tasty as the Man O' War's, I gotta get me some!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks good!

How do you like that humidor? I thought about maybe buying one like that but I wasn't sure whether I should do that or go coolerdoor or something bigger because I know I will eventually need it! LOL


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I keep hearing about these Man O Wars ... I need to try one!

Congrats on the nicely stocked Humidor!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Man O Wars are good!


----------



## EODguy (Jul 21, 2010)

boonedoggle said:


> Very nice brother! Still not had the Ruinations as of yet, but if they are as tasty as the Man O' War's, I gotta get me some!


If you are like me and love Full cigars then you will love the Ruinations.


----------



## EODguy (Jul 21, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Looks good!
> 
> How do you like that humidor? I thought about maybe buying one like that but I wasn't sure whether I should do that or go coolerdoor or something bigger because I know I will eventually need it! LOL


I love this one. it makes me smile every time i walk by and see my favorite cigars right there on top. To be honest it's more for my display than anyone else's...


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice! Wait til you start on your next humidor...I'm on number 11 so I know for sure you will never fill up all of them. This is a hobby where you keep buying....( insert devil laugh here )


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Gary is so right, I went from a 100 ct, to 200ct, to a cooler, bev. refridgerator unplugged, to old cedar chest, and i'm about to start w/ another small refridgerator that I should be using in my office for cool drinks for clients/ a beer every now and then for me!

Something tells me i'll be buying a few vinotemps, and repurposing at least
one of those fridges pretty soon! 

Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Good stash!

Ive always wanted to try the 5Vegas Relic...

I have the same humi.... Its a good one, just keep it out of sunlight.


----------



## EODguy (Jul 21, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Good stash!
> 
> Ive always wanted to try the 5Vegas Relic...
> 
> I have the same humi.... Its a good one, just keep it out of sunlight.


Yeah they are good, but from my finding you have to dry box them for a day or two before you smoke them.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

EODguy said:


> Yeah they are good, but from my finding you have to dry box them for a day or two before you smoke them.


+1 on that, I also keep them at 65% prior to dry boxing them. They are practically unsmokeable at 70%. They also do pretty well after a good 6 months of rest. Still waiting to see if they get better with another year of rest or not.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey, that third picture the same brands like one of the five packs I got off of CI. Haven't tried any of them yet as I just got them on Tuesday.

You have a really nice humidor there but it looks like it could use a few more.......guess you'll have to make a sacrifice and "fill it to the brim"!


----------



## Ongathula (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good! 5 Vegas are tasty!


----------



## EODguy (Jul 21, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Hey, that third picture the same brands like one of the five packs I got off of CI. Haven't tried any of them yet as I just got them on Tuesday.
> 
> You have a really nice humidor there but it looks like it could use a few more.......guess you'll have to make a sacrifice and "fill it to the brim"!


Yeah i got the plumpin premium sampler, it had the ruinations so that is mostly why i got it.


----------

